# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Δυκτιο ίντερνετ σπιτιου

## vagroul

Καλησπέρα, δεν ξέρω αν ο τιτλος είναι σωστός. Εχω το εξης θέμα, εξωτερικα του σπιτιου έρχεται το καλώδιο δικτύου / τηλεφωνου το οποιο παει σε ενα σημείο και εκεί ειναι συνδεδεμενο το ρουτερ και το τηλεφωνο, πίσω απο αυτο το σημείο έρχονται 5-6 καλώδια δικτύου τα οποια καταλήγουν πισω από τις τηλεοράσεις στα δωματια και σε καποια αλλα σημεία, τα καλώδια αυτα όμως δεν είναι συνδεδεμενα με το κεντρικό ώστε να εχω ίντερνετ. Με ενδιαφέρει κατα κυριο λογο να συνδέσω αυτο που καταλήγει στην τηλεόραση του σαλονιου(αν και δεν ξέρω πιο είναι) αλλα και τα υπολοιπα. Τι χρειάζομαι για να γίνει αυτό; μην μου απαντήσετε καποιον που να ασχολείται με δίκτυα αν και εκει ια καταλήξω... Απλα θελω να ξέρω αν είναι εύκολο. 

Στάλθηκε από το ZUK Z2121 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stam1982

Στέκεσαι μπροστά από τα καλώδια και ξεκινάς "αμπε μπα μπλομ...."
Φίλε μου χωρίς εργαλεία πως θα βρεις ποιο  ειναι;Έχεις γεννήτρια ανίχνευσης καλωδιων;Τουλαχιστον μπαζερ;
Άντε και το βρήκες έχεις πρέσα να το τερματισεις για να το κουμπωσεις στο ρουτερ;

----------


## sport_billys

Εύκολο ειναι τουλάχιστον αν έχεις πρέσα για να μην τα ψάχνεις. Θα πρεσαρεις το καλωδιο πίσω απο την τηλεόραση που σε ενδιαφέρει και όλα τα υπόλοιπα πίσω απο το ρουτερ τα οποία θα τα κουμπωνεις ένα ένα μέχρι να δεις ότι άναψε η αντίστοιχη λυχνία LAN στο ρουτερ.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## krissgr

Θα πρέπει να μπορείς να κάνεις καταρχάς αυτό που δείχνει το βίντεο https://youtu.be/OSQILiGJB60

----------


## vagroul

> Θα πρέπει να μπορείς να κάνεις καταρχάς αυτό που δείχνει το βίντεο https://youtu.be/OSQILiGJB60



Οκ. Αυτο μπορώ να το κανω. Και για το που καταλήγει το καθε ενα εχω πιλυμετρο με μπαζερ και θα το βρω πιστεύω. Το πως είναι συνδεδεμενα τα καλωδια αυτη την στιγμη δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, εχει ενώσει απο ολα τα μπλε ασπρα,- ασπρα σε ενα κουβαρι

Στάλθηκε από το ZUK Z2121 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vagroul

> Οκ. Αυτο μπορώ να το κανω. Και για το που καταλήγει το καθε ενα εχω πιλυμετρο με μπαζερ και θα το βρω πιστεύω. Το πως είναι συνδεδεμενα τα καλωδια αυτη την στιγμη δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, εχει ενώσει απο ολα τα μπλε ασπρα,- ασπρα σε ενα κουβαρι
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ZUK Z2121 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Αυτο που κραταω στο χερι μου ειναι αυτο που παει η έρχεται απο το modem ολα τα άλλα πανε στις μπριζες

Στάλθηκε από το ZUK Z2121 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vagroul

> Αυτο που κραταω στο χερι μου ειναι αυτο που παει η έρχεται απο το modem ολα τα άλλα πανε στις μπριζες
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ZUK Z2121 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Στο σημείο αυτο δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει κάποιο κουτι που να συνδεονται με φυσακια ολα. 

Στάλθηκε από το ZUK Z2121 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vagroul

Και ετσι είναι οι μπριζες

Στάλθηκε από το ZUK Z2121 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα! 
Μπορείς να πάρεις κάτι σαν αυτό  
http://mouratoglou.gr/index.php/32623.html
Και να το βάλεις εκεί που καταλήγουν όλα τα καλώδια!! 
Και στα πριζακια θα βάλεις όλα τα χρώματα σύμφωνα με το σχεδιακι που έχουν πάνω τους !! Να θυμάσαι να ακολουθήσεις παντού την " Β " επιλογή 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

> Αυτο που κραταω στο χερι μου ειναι αυτο που παει η έρχεται απο το modem ολα τα άλλα πανε στις μπριζες



Αμάν ρε Βαγγέλη, θα πάθουμε κανένα εγκεφαλικό πρωί πρωί!  :Smile: 

Γιατί είναι τόσο χύμα τα καλώδια; Δεν είναι έυκολο να τα "χτενίσεις", να τα σημαδέψεις και να τα τακτοποίησεις; Κάποια είναι πολύ κοντά μέσα στον τοίχο ή κάνω λάθος;

----------


## sport_billys

> Στο σημείο αυτο δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει κάποιο κουτι που να συνδεονται με φυσακια ολα. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το ZUK Z2121 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk




Αυτά κανονικά πρέπει να πρεσαριστουν όλα ξεχωριστά με φισακια και να μπουν όλα σε ένα switch και μετά αντίστοιχα με ένα καλωδιο απο το switch στο ρουτερ. Αυτά σε περίπτωση που θέλεις όλες οι πρίζες που καταλήγουν τα καλώδια να εχουν Ίντερνετ. Τωρα γιατί τα έχει ενώσει ο ηλεκτρολόγος σου έτσι μόνο αυτός ξέρει.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

> Τωρα γιατί τα έχει ενώσει ο ηλεκτρολόγος σου έτσι μόνο αυτός ξέρει.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



 Μα προφανώς για να έχει τηλέφωνό σε όλες τις πρίζες.  Μπλε ασπρο στο 4.5 κλασσικά 



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## vagroul

Ναι και εγω αυτο καταλαβα, ολες οι μπριζες έχουν τηλέφωνο. Και αυτη ομως που είναι το ρουτερ και η συσκευή του τηλεφωνου(είναι στην ιδια) μονο μπλε και άσπρο εχει. Πως εχω ίντερνετ? 

Στάλθηκε από το ZUK Z2121 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## aktis

Για να λειτουργήσει το ιντερνετ χρειάζεσαι τουλάχιστον 4 καλώδια στο πριζάκι  , τα 1 2 3 και 6  ή όλα 
Για να λειτουργήσει το τηλέφωνο χρειάζεσαι τα "μεσαία " 4 , 5 αν έχεις πριζάκι με 8 πιν  αλλά αυτα δεν πρέπει να ακουμπάνε τα αντίστοιχα του ιντερνετ 
αν εχεις κάνει την πλήρη καλωδίωση ( 8 αντι για 4 καλώδια ) 


Άρα κάτι μας λές λάθος ... Μήπως συνδέεσαι ασύρματα στο ρούτερ ;

Οσο για το γιατι ειναι τυλιγμενα όλα τα μπλε μαζί , μάλλον έχεις μόνο τηλέφωνο σε όλες τις πριζες , 
εκτός αν σε κάποια ειναι συνδεδεμένα και τα 1 2 3 6  που θα έχεις και ιντερνετ

----------


## stam1982

Η πιο σωστη λυση ειναι αυτη με το πατς πανελ.Εφοσον ολες οι πριζες του σπιτιου ειναι 8πινες πρωτα ανιχνευεις που καταληγουν τα καλωδια και μετα τερματιζεις.Δινεις σε καθε πριζα ειτε δικτυο ειτε τηλεφωνο.Παντα εξαρταται ποσο βαθια μπορεις  βαλεις το χερι στην τσεπη.

----------


## vagroul

Το καθε  καλώδιο έχει 8 καλωδιακια. Η μπριζα που είναι το ρουτερ και το τηλ εχει συνδεδεμενα και αυτη το μπλε και το ασπρο, εχει spliter για να συνδεονται και τα δυο... Πως εχω ίντερνετ, σπαω το κεφαλι μου. 

Στάλθηκε από το ZUK Z2121 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

Θα βοηθούσε αν μπορούσες να κάνεις και να ανεβάσεις εδώ ένα σχέδιο με τις υπάρχουσες συνδέσεις (σημειώνοντας τα χρώματα των ζευγών που συνδέονται και τις υπάρχουσες συσκευές).

----------


## mikemtb

> Με ενδιαφέρει κατα κυριο λογο να συνδέσω αυτο που καταλήγει στην τηλεόραση του σαλονιου(αν και δεν ξέρω πιο είναι) αλλα και τα υπολοιπα.



Το συνδεσες?

----------

